# Final cut pro 6 sur Power PC g4



## robinh (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau et pour cause...
Pourriez-vous m'aider?
J'ai installé FCP 6 sur mon ordinateur (POWER PC G4, MAC OSX 10.5.5) et le logiciel disparaît à peine démarré. Je crois que le problème est que la carte graphique que j'ai, n'est pas assez récente (ATI Radeon 9000 Pro : Jeu de composants :    ATY,RV250)

Enfin c'est le seul message que FCP me dit.

Que dois-je faire? Merci bcp pour voter aide, je panique, car je dois continuer et rendre un montage d'un petit film dans 2 semaines, et il a été monté avec FCP 6, et moi je n'ai que FCP 5, donc sur le 5, il ne le lit pas...

Robinh


----------



## ntx (6 Octobre 2008)

Il faudrait en savoir plus sur ta config car à priori ce n'est pas un problème de CG d'après les specs données par Apple.

PS : il y a un forum vidéo pour ce genre de problème


----------



## robinh (7 Octobre 2008)

Merci, je vais voir ça et si je trouve rien, je te parle de ma config. T'entends quoi par config?


----------



## inkclub (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

http://www.apple.com/fr/finalcutstudio/specs/

*Minimum Requirements to Install All Final Cut Studio Applications*




A Macintosh computer with a 1.25GHz or faster PowerPC G4, PowerPC G5, Intel Core Duo or Intel Xeon processor
1GB of RAM
An AGP or PCI Express Quartz Extreme graphics card (Final Cut Studio is not compatible with integrated Intel graphics processors)
A display with 1024-by-768 resolution or higher
Mac OS X v10.4.9 or later
QuickTime 7.1.6 or later
A DVD drive for installation
A+


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2008)

robinh a dit:


> Merci, je vais voir ça et si je trouve rien, je te parle de ma config. T'entends quoi par config?


Fréquence du processeur et quantité de RAM ?


----------

